
Industrial robots that build cars can be easily hacked - justin66
https://www.recode.net/2017/5/3/15521520/industrial-robots-build-cars-hacked-security
======
walshemj
Yes but production line robots should be air gapped and have strict controls
on changes stopping a line is expensive and can have some nasty follow-on
effects given the JIT model in use these days

